

Things customers hate - kevinxray
http://amazingserviceguy.com/2808/7-things-customers-hate/

======
h00pla
"Keep your personal business to yourself, unless the customer asks about it."
Sounds like a really good idea. He should have followed it himself.

~~~
kevinxray
You too.

